

What drives writers to drink? - benbreen
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2013/jul/28/what-drives-writers-to-drink-echo-spring-extract

======
davidy123
I think what drives me to drink (and I don't drink nearly as much as I used
to) is dreams of a better reality, in my case of a more considerate society,
contrasted with my own inabilities to take part in realizing them. Alcohol
(and drugs) make it easier to think uncritically, but with potentially
terrible drawbacks. I'd speculate a successful pragmatist (or someone with
level aspirations) will be much less likely to abuse themselves this way.

------
karmakaze
Pretty much the same thing that drives them to write, I imagine. Pain -> Art

